# Discounts for Suite Deals weekly stays?



## JulieAB (Jun 2, 2012)

In the online FAQs, there's mention that AAA or VEC members get various discounts off Hot Deals or Nightly rentals, what about the Suite Deals for a week?


----------



## TPIRep (Jun 27, 2012)

*Suite Deals Discounts*

TPI does not offer any set discounts on weekly Suite Deals reservations however it's possible we may offer ocassional promotional discounts so keep an eye on our website or create an online account and ask to be opted in to receive our emailed offers.


----------

